# Chi - Poodle mix, so cute at shelter in KS!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This cute little guy (8 weeks and 2 pounds) is at a shelter in Wichita, KS. If anyone lives near there, go check him out. He is a cutie.

Kansas Humane Society - Dogs for Adoption - Wichita, KS - (316) 524-9196



















So many dogs waiting for homes. Just breaks my heart. I hope he and the rest of the dogs get great loving forever homes.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He is soo cute, I can hardly resist him. I hope he gets a really good home. I cna't stop looking at that sweet face.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tracy,is a little buddy for Brody out of the question? So adorable.

Tori


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

vicsta55 said:


> Tracy,is a little buddy for Brody out of the question? So adorable.
> 
> Tori


LOL. I would actually be tempted by this one, I think he's so cute and he should stay little. But we are temporarily in Washington for work, so I'm not in KS anymore.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I see he's not on the website anymore so he must have been adopted.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I see he's not on the website anymore so he must have been adopted.


Thank good, I was ready to ship him to California. He is breaking my heart hope it's a good home.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I see he's not on the website anymore so he must have been adopted.


oh goody!! such a cutie!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh my, look at that little face! I am smittened by those expressive "take me home and love me" eyes. I live to far from there


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

oh my, just seen this, what a CUTIE!


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

He's so cute! x


----------

